# So sad, I just lost my father.



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 14, 2016)

My father just passed away at November 5th 2016 he's 64 yo. I'am so sad. We usually go hunting (both bottle & game) together, fishing, playing pool. He died in my arms at 8:10 am.
I know that I might sounds gibberish, & I don't think anybody will be interested with some thread like this. But at least I can relieve my sadness.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 14, 2016)

I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to both you and your family.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 14, 2016)

my thoughts are with you. i lost my father in march and not a day goes by that i don't think of and miss him.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. I lost my Mother a few Months ago. My Condolences & best wish's to you & your Family. LEON.


----------



## jk666 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear, but glad you were with him. I work in the ICU, so I see it a lot. It's never easy.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanx everyone. Your prayer & sympathy are means a lot to me.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 15, 2016)

I will add my condolences also and say a prayer for your comfort. Folks on this forum do care even if they don't all respond.
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear that your father has passed, My prayers are with you and yours!......Andy


----------



## VinMan (Nov 16, 2016)

So very sorry. You have great memories of him and he will live forever with you. My thoughts and prayers are with you....


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 16, 2016)

I am sorry to hear of your fathers passing, Grief is the price we pay for love.
I am sure he is looking down upon you now. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm mighty sorry for your loss.  What a blessing to have had a loving father.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 19, 2016)

So young, sorry for your loss. My mom passed at 60 but my dad just passed at 87 in August. I could tell stories and such like it's will get easier but I'll let you grieve naturally. You need to do that first I think.
Take care, Eric


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 21, 2016)

Really terribly sorry to hear this. Sounds like you have lost your dearest and closest friend as well. Only time can make your pain go away. My deepest sympathy to you


----------

